# African Mahogany



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Here is one of the split handle slingshots I make out of African Mahogany. I use tung oil for the finish.


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

Looks great, I LIKE that wood!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Now isn't that pretty. At one time I had about a 100 board feet of that wood. -- Tex


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Ah,the wonderful Sapele-great wood! Nice to hear from you again Roger! How have you been Bud? I see you haven't lost your talent for making good looking frames! Flatband


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Well done!!!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Unique and well done!


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Bookmatched, Cool


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice to hear from you again Wingshooter and nice work too.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

That wood is great! I love the way the grain meets


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

That is a nice shooter, beautiful work.
Martin.


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

very nice frame .go easy though sapele is weak.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Actually the Mahogany that I had was trim for a bank that was not used and was quite strong. I have seen some that is quite weak also, so the must be different grades of the stuff. I did notice that Wingshooter has the grain running the right direction for strength. Wingshooter did you put a couple of dowels though the handle also for strength? -- Tex


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Actually the Mahogany that I had was trim for a bank that was not used and was quite strong. I have seen some that is quite weak also, so the must be different grades of the stuff. I did notice that Wingshooter has the grain running the right direction for strength. Wingshooter did you put a couple of dowels though the handle also for strength? -- Tex


Ive got some Mahogany what im making some catapults with, it is 3/4in thick, i cut a strip 6in long and 3/4in wide and hit it with a ball hammer and had to hit it a good few times to brake it, so a fork hit would be no bother, jeff


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

I *LOVE* the grain on that wood!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks This was a cut of sample and it is 7/8 thick. I ran the grain straight thru the curve of the fork. I don't put dowels in the handles any more I make sure I have a good glue joint and allow it to set for 24 hours. I use titebond 3 for glue and it is stronger than the wood. Now I need to cut some bands and put her to work.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Beautiful.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Just looked at some of the other slingshots you've posted on the forums, they're all great - have you ever considered going commercial?


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I have sold a few slings but I am not interested in doing it full time to much like work!! Here are a few pics showing how I attach bands now. I don't cut grooves I use this packaging tape that has fiberglass strands in it. I clean the ends of fork and bands with alcohol. I lay the band so the top is slightly above the fork then wrap it a couple of times then I fold the band over and stretch it then wrap the tape around it a couple of more times. If it is done right it makes a good secure way of attaching the bands. I have not had any problems with this method. The pouch is one of flatbands he has a winner with this one. It is the best pouch I have used. 
I took the mahogany out and shot it for awhile it is now part of the crew I always take two or three slings when i go stump shooting just in case. To much fun and so little time.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> I have sold a few slings but I am not interested in doing it full time to much like work!! Here are a few pics showing how I attach bands now. I don't cut grooves I use this packaging tape that has fiberglass strands in it. I clean the ends of fork and bands with alcohol. I lay the band so the top is slightly above the fork then wrap it a couple of times then I fold the band over and stretch it then wrap the tape around it a couple of more times. If it is done right it makes a good secure way of attaching the bands. I have not had any problems with this method. The pouch is one of flatbands he has a winner with this one. It is the best pouch I have used.
> I took the mahogany out and shot it for awhile it is now part of the crew I always take two or three slings when i go stump shooting just in case. To much fun and so little time.


That's an interesting method of attachment, I've never heard of anyone using tape before, what happens if it gets wet? Also how do you engrave your slingshots? (Like the one depicted in your display picture of an eagle - I think it looks great.)


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Sam the engraving is done with wood burning tools. I live in the middle of the Mohave Desert so getting wet isn't something I worry about. I guess I will stick it in the pool for awhile and see what happens.
Here is a pic of the hawk and prey.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> Sam the engraving is done with wood burning tools. I live in the middle of the Mohave Desert so getting wet isn't something I worry about. I guess I will stick it in the pool for awhile and see what happens.
> Here is a pic of the hawk and prey.


That engraving is beautiful!







It clearly works also!


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

I love that! Would you be willing to sell that, or something along those lines? Because that is amazing


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Wingshooter you make some kinda beautiful slingshots !


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

USASlingshot said:


> Wingshooter you make some kinda beautiful slingshots !


I am only making slings for myself at this time I am not intrested in selling thanks for asking.
Thanks Smitty doing this stuff keeps me of off the streets.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

alright, fair enough. good job


----------



## jephroux (Dec 21, 2009)

welcom back roger good to see your
still at it 
i am very luky to have 2




















of the wing shooters














thanks again roger glad your up an shooting


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Fine work and nice kill shot with the pigeons Wingshooter. I really like your catties! And I agree with you on Flatband's pouch.....it is a real winner.


----------

